# The one named Cow.



## DingoMutt (Feb 27, 2008)

I, being the rat obsessed youth that I was, desired something small and fuzzy, despite being the owner of three dogs. I wanted a rat because it would be a tiny and fluffy animal I could take care of and be with whenever I wanted. So, I asked my parents. I got my way a year or so later. And as I stood in line at the petstore, with two rats and all the supplies I needed, I was overjoyed. I got home and in they went.

I only owned Cow for 3 weeks, but he was the best first rat I could have. He was exactly what I wanted, but on one fateful Saturday I went to the mall, and I came home. I had shared breakfast with Cow, and I was looking forward to seeing him after a long day away. And I picked up and handled him daintily, for he had been a baby since the day I purchased him, he was small and didn't grow at all. I gave him a quick kiss, and put him back in the cage. I had recently been spending a lot of time with Steve, my other rat, because his eye was looking pretty bad, and I was afraid his days were numbered. But then I watched Cow do a little backflip and fall, and then try to stand, only to fall once more. I picked him up, horrified, and he was breathing heavily. I began to freak out, on the verge of tears as we all are when our worst fears are realized.

Mom and Dad dubbed him dieing, and we put him in a box with some shavings so he could die in peace. And that he did.

Twenty minutes later we prepared him a piece of tubberware that we would use as a coffin, and I placed shavings and food in there, and he was buried in our side yard.

[align=center]










RIP
Cow
A mismatched hooded male
2-1-08 -- 2-23-08[/align]


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## DingoMutt (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks, and when I think about Cow now, I remember the good times, and the fact that he waited for me to come home. He was so good to me, it makes me cry. I'm actually crying as I type this, my poor baby... He waited for me...


----------



## DingoMutt (Feb 27, 2008)

I apologize for double posting, but his companion, Steve, just passed away.


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

So sorry to hear it. He is such a cute little boy and it sounds like he was a great pet. It's got to be harder to lose both of them so close together.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i'm sorry for your losses. but i would be greatly concerned with the quality of pets that pet store is selling. when i saw cow i thought maybe megacolon (later onset though rare can occur) from his markings but now i'm not so sure where steve has died as well. were there any symptoms of any sign of illness or stress? 

perhaps when you are ready we can help you find rats that are healthier then your dear lost babes.


----------



## DingoMutt (Feb 27, 2008)

Steve had began to slow down the past few days, and he stumbled, but today I just found him sprawled out next to the igloo. He lasted exactly three weeks like Cow did, but Cow didn't slow down, his was sudden.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

that seems rather odd. it certainly doesn't sound like anything i have experienced in young rats. perhaps someone else has had the same thing happen to them. with my experience in the rat world ear infections and SDA is about the only thing i haven't dealt with. it doesn't sound like an ear infection though. which leaves SDA, in which case i would be very cautious of all rats you take in in your area if there is an outbreak. hopefully someone with more experience in this area will chime in soon.


----------

